# Equal-i-zer Hitch



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone else towing with an Equal-i-zer Hitch?

I really like the hitch. What do you use to grease it up? I've been told to use some type of marine grade grease. Are you greasing the ball as well? I never have, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I do, good hitch. I also use a reese sway bar with my unit as well, it really stabilizes and almost stops all the excess sway. As far as grease on the ball never have done it and never will. For the bars I do use regular wheel bearing grease and use a small paint brush to apply when needed.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

I have the equal-i-zer hitch. I have not lubed the sway bar except a few sprays of WD-40 on the pivot point of the bars. This is mainly to prevent rust. I was affraid too much lube may stop the friction that is supposed to prevent sway.

I have used regular hitch ball grease since my ball was getting scored on the first trip. It really does look like the same white lithium grease used on marine applications.


----------



## mbeatty (Aug 24, 2003)

Anyone know how, if, or when to tell if the hitch needs adjusting for the weight distribution aspect?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I noticed my ball started to score as well. (that sounds bizzare!)
I spray some silicone on the bar as well. Unsure about grease, but maybe it's a good idea?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

My dealer, who installed my equal-i-zer, recommended silicone spray and not wd40 or grease because they will pick up dirt.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used one for a while now, Lindon Hitch sent me a set of the teflon covered L brackets to see if they would help with the squeeking that the hitch is famous for. Helped a but but no all of it. I use a commercial silcon compound that a friend gets me from their shop, doesn't seem to collect the dirt and helps keep things smooth. Love the hitch, though I do want an electric tongue jack so I can get it on and off the truck quicker.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I grease the ball and the bars. I used a liberal amount of grease on the bars, and never take them out. When we camp, I always take the entire hitch assembly out. The only problem is that I almost always get grease on me from the ball.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Any installation issues with the Equalizer and the Outbacks with the tongue cover? I was unsure about the T-locks but the service guy said it should fit fine, if not they would make any needed changes moving the T-Locks.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Am going to be using the Equal-i-zer Hitch and the EAZ sway control aswell. I didn't know about having to use grease on the hitch, do i only need to grease it where the bars go?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rob with a real Equal-i-zer hitch you won't need any other sway control, its built in. So you can save your money







That's one of the advantages of the Equal-i-zer hitch!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. You won't need any add on sway control with your Equal-i-zer Brand hitch.
The manual shows where to lube.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning this to me, am learning so much from reading everyones post. Al of this hitch,sway control, electical, what to do about this or that, ect, is so much differant than hooking up the little coleman and heading out of town, it is like outback 101 and is very much appreciated.
Rob


----------

